# Heartcry blog on the death of Mesak



## Pergamum (May 24, 2014)

Here is a link to a Heartcry blog article about the death of Mesak, one of the tribal people we lived next to.


HeartCry Missionary Society > Mesak's Death


----------



## Leslie (May 24, 2014)

Fascinating story, like human nature all over the place with the convenient repentance. We had that in this context; with the end of the communist era, many of the persecutors "repented" and were accepted into the church. Some attained positions of leadership. Almost to a man, they proceeded to sow discord and problems in the church. Wherever there was strife, at least one of these men was involved, railing against truly godly leaders.


----------

